# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  χαθηκε αλεξανδρινος αιγαλεω

## proroad

χαθηκε αλεξανδρινος σττν περιοχη του αιγαλεω ανω λιουμη ειναι περιπου 11 μηνων πρασινος με κοκκινο ραμφος μαλλον αρσενικος εχει αρχισει και αχνοφαινεται το δακτυλιδι στο λαιμο του δεν πεταει τελειως καλα (τον μαρτιο που τον πειρα ειχε κομενα φτερα εχουν βγει πλεον τα φτερα του κανονικα αλλα λειπουν ενα δυο)ειναι περιπου 40 εκατοστα με την ουρα εχω ψαξει ολη την γειτωνια εχω ενημερωσει γειτωνες δε ξερω τι αλλο να κανω εγινε σημερα περιπου στις 13:00 αν οποιοσδηποτε δει η ακουσει κατι θα ειμαι ευγνομων...
σε λιγο θα βαλω και φωτο...
ευχαριστω

----------


## blackmailer

εύχομαι να τον βρείς σύντομα Πρόδρομε γιατί με το κρύο αυτό θα ζοριστεί ο μικρός...

----------


## proroad

ευχαριστω πολυ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
μερικες φωτο
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## WhiteFace

Μακαρι να τον βρεις συντομα, ειλικρινα εχω στεναχωρηθει πολυ .......!!!!

----------


## proroad

και εγω παρα πολυ .....κοντεβω να σκασω....
τωρα γυρισα απο ψαξιμο αλλα τιποτα .....
αυριο το πρωι παλι.....τι αλλο να κανω......

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Πως το έσκασε το πουλί ;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ λυπάμαι! Μακάρι να τον βρεις, δεν χάνεται εύκολα τέτοιος παπαγάλος!

----------


## mai_tai

Προδρομε με τετοιο κρυο λογικα δεν θα εχει παει μακρια..-ειναι κ πυκνοκατοικμενη περιοχη-θα σου προτεινα να αφησεις εξω το κλουβι -αυριο πρωι πρωι  βαλε ηχους απο αλεξανδρινους στο youtube..-ενημερωσε τους γειτονες να χουν το νουτους στις ταρατσες που ανεβοκατεβαινουν-κ ενημερωσε τα κοντινα  petshop μηπως τους παρουσιασει κανεις..κανενα Αλεξανδρινο ..!!Σου ευχομαι να βρεις τον φιλαρακο σου το γρηγοροτερο !

----------


## proroad

το πως το εσκασε ηταν η κακια στιγμη τι να πω θα γραφω 2 σελιδες να εξηγησω........ τωρα εχω αφισοκολησει στη γειτονια εχω ενημερωσει τους γειτονες αυριο θα βγαλω και το κλουβι εξω και βλεπουμε ελπιζω να βρεθει........

----------


## jk21

Προδρομε θα εχω το νου μου και για λιγο πιο μακρια ,προς νεα Ζωη περιστερι και προς το αττικο νοσοκ και το επαλ που ειναι διπλα .Εκει εχουμε αρκετα δεντρα και ισως αν απομακρυνθει ,κατευθυνθει προς τα εκει .

----------


## proroad

ευχαριστω πολυ ολους..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Υπαρχει και ενα site με παπαγαλους το οποιο εκει μπορεις να βαλεις μια αγγελια οτι χαθηκε......δεν θυμαμαι ρε γμτ ποιο ειναι ομως.

----------


## geo_ilion

Parrot Alert
βαλε και εδω το θεμα σου μπορει να σε βοηθησει καποιος που θα το δει εγω ειχα βαλει οχι με τα αναλογα αποτελεσματα αλλα μπορει εσυ να εισαι πιο τυχερος

----------


## proroad

Πρωτα στο parrot alert  το εβαλα και μετα εδω.....
εχω αφησοκολησει την γειτονια θα βαλω και αλλες σημερα και αναμονη δε μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο..............  :sad:

----------


## jk21

πηγαινε ρωτα και προς την Καραισκακη ,γιατι αν πηγε προς τα κει ,σιγουρα τα δεντρα θα του προσφερανε καταφυγιο τα βραδια .Αν παρουσιαστηκε ,σιγουρα κατι θα ακουστηκε στις καφετεριες

----------

